# Nike lunarENDOR vs Burton Driver X



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm leaning towards the Nike but that blue is discouraging lol.. What are everyone's thoughts? Anyone put on any of these 2? Is Nike coming out with 2016 models?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Try them on and see for yourself. Nike is out of the snow game, no new models coming out.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

gixxerdk said:


> I'm leaning towards the Nike but that blue is discouraging lol.. What are everyone's thoughts? Anyone put on any of these 2? Is Nike coming out with 2016 models?


No new models & more importantly, no warranty.

Not that you'll need for sure?

But, it's nice to no its there, if you do.


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Driver X no question.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> driver x no question.


x2.......................


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

rambob said:


> x2.......................


I had the lunarendor last year. This year I went with the Burton Diode. I slightly prefer the Diode.

Diode seems to retain it's flex a little better than the nike did too.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ek9max said:


> I had the lunarendor last year. This year I went with the Burton Diode. I slightly prefer the Diode.
> 
> Diode seems to retain it's flex a little better than the nike did too.


Isn't the Diode a binding?


TT


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Duh. I meant the ion.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I have Lunarendor and pretty happy with it. Sad that nike doesnt make them anymore. I might be able to find some on ebay but even after 30 days linarendors look like new.


----------

